
Using Nginx and Lua and Redis to Build an Edge Computing Platform - manorwar8
https://leandromoreira.com.br/2020/04/19/building-an-edge-computing-platform/?update=now
======
oblongx
nginx and lua is great. I just used it for a project POC and it's very cool to
have that kind of flexibility for a load balancer.

------
dreampeppers99
it's a great way to learn a little bit of lua within nginx

